# Mikáska



## Tiberivs

I am an American seeking the meaning or origin of the name Mecaska if possible. I have seen two parts of the word, "meca" and "ska" used in czech sentences. What do they mean? 

The name seems to be quiet rare, as a lot of name databases do not contain this name, nor does google display any matches for the name.


----------



## winpoj

It doesn't ring any bell, I'm afraid. The two parts you have identified are not Czech words either.

However, -ská is a common feminine ending for adjectives, including those that became proper names (the basic form would thus be Mecaský).

Are you sure the name has a Czech origin?


----------



## Tiberivs

Examples of usage: 

1. är det någon som ska ner och frysa på oktoberfesten på *meca , ska* kolla på lite prylar i malmö och tänkte passa på att smita förbi där samtidigt 

2. Tar-Ox kan man köpa på *Meca. Ska* nog köpa ett par.


Im thinking this may be Slavokian.


----------



## Tiberivs

We found out that the actual name is mekaska. The reason I was asking is because my great grandfather came from Czechaslovakia when he was about 6 years old during 1868. We're also trying to find out why he may of left, if it was due to depression resulting from a recent war that Austria(Bohemia was a part of it, also present day Czech Republic) lost.


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,

I think it is Swedish, not Czech neither Slovak nor any other Slavic language. 

Good bye.:


----------



## heresys

It is Swedish indeed. "Ska" is a help verb for forming the future tense, it translates as "will" or "shall" in English. Eg: vi ska komma = we will/shall come. "Meka" is the infinitive of the verb "repair".


----------



## winpoj

However, the fact that "meka" and "ska" are Swedish words, doesn't imply that "Mekaska" is a name of Swedish origin.

Indeed, if your ancestor came from Austria-Hungary he would have been very unlikely to have a Swedish name.

You shouldn't forget that immigration officers often failed to record foreign names correctly and thus introduced spelling mistakes in family names.

For example, there is a (low-frequency) Czech surname "Mikáska", which might have been distorted in that way.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

winpoj said:


> However, the fact that "meka" and "ska" are Swedish words, doesn't imply that "Mekaska" is a name of Swedish origin.



Absolutely, there is no such Swedish name. The snippets quoted above are, as previously mentioned, in Swedish and totally unrelated. Google search seems to ignore any punctuation, so what you got was the name *Meca* (a race track and a car parts retailer) followed by a new sentence starting with *ska*, although the first example lacks proper punctuation and capitalisation.



winpoj said:


> For example, there is a (low-frequency) Czech surname "Mikáska", which might have been distorted in that way.


Indeed, if you do an advanced Google search, specifying Czech as the language, you get a small amount of hits containing that name.

/Wilma


----------



## winpoj

Also, a much higher-frequency Czech surname is "Mikeska". That would be my candidate for investigation. If you also have some info about the part of Bohemia or Moravia your great grandfather came from, you might make some progress.

Seems that the mods have moved this thread a bit prematurely.


----------



## Tiberivs

Thanks everyone for the help. Winpoj, you seem to be right on. Mecaska was very likely a misspelling of Mikeska, but not by an immigration officer.

Here is the story. My great great grandfather came on a ship from Bohemia with his mother, but not his father for some unknown reason. Their surnames were originally "Mikeska", but his mother married a man on the ship with the surname, "Richter". The mispelling was probably due to him never actually knowing how to spell Mikeska, being that he came over to America at the age of 6.

Though he was 6, he and his son spoke Czech their whole lives amongst their family and Czech com munity. However the language dropped off with my grandfather, who was mostly surrounded by the English language.

I feel fairly confident that the name is Mikeska, especially considering the very high rate of appereance in Texas, where the immigration occured.

So this part of the familty tree is solved, now onto the next...


----------



## texpert

What a story. There's not much left to say other than to wish you success though.. 

you should also check Mikiska, Mikyska and Mykiska


----------

